# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo o intercambio articulos varias ramas.

## Moñiño

He recopilado todo lo que tengo en venta: 


*RATTLED GIMMICK y DVD 30 EUROS*

Rattle es uno de esos efectos que son para llevar siempre encima, muchos de preguntan por efectos que parezcan improntu, que se puedan llevar encima y que no sean de cartas, pués este es uno de esos efectos.
Son muchas las posibilidades que te brinda Rattle, imagina colocar una moneda debajo de un tapón, el espectador mueve el tapón y se escucha la moneda dentro muy claramente, ahora sin que el mago toque nada se pide que vuelva a sacudir el tapón pero ya no suena nada, la moneda ha desaprecido? solo existe una forma de comprobarlo, cuando se levanta el tapón efectivamente la moneda ya no está.
Ahora puedes hacer aparecer la moneda debajo de otro tapón que tenía otro espectador en sus manos, puedes hacer que la moneda atraviese la mesa, que aprezca en el bolsillo de un espectador etc...
*Características:*

Facil de hacer (Según al rutina. Si) Se resetea en 10 segundos nada mas.(Si)Los puedes llevar en tu bolsillo.(Si) Puedes desenroscarlos de una botella de agua real. (Si)Sin cambios y Sin empalmes (Depende la rutina) 100% examinable (ummm, si)*El Pack contiene:*

DVD explicativo con manejos y rutinas.2 tapones gimmicks para poder explorar todas sus posibilidades*KOBRA KISS con DVD 42 euros:*

*5 grapadoras pequeñas, de las cuales solo una esta cargada con grapas, son mezcladas. El espectador va eligiendo al azar y pasando al mago las grapadoras, y este con su poder sensitivo va disparándose las grapas, descartando para el final, la grapadora cargada.*
*Poco uso. Incluye dvd, grapadoras y grapas.*

*ESTO ES LA LECHE 20 EUROS:*
El mago muestra dos medios dólares de plata con un orificio en el centro cada uno. Se le pide a un espectador que elija una de las dos. Una moneda se coloca en la mano del espectador, mientras que la otra se la queda el mago. ¡Mágicamente, el mago es capaz de coger el agujero de su moneda y llevarlo a la moneda del espectador! 

La moneda del mago se transforma en una moneda completamente sólida, sin agujero, mientras que la del espectador ahora tiene dos orificios ¡¡¡

Entonces el mago dice al espectador: “Seguro que este juego te ha parecido la leche. Pero para leche, mira la moneda….”

El mago entrega la moneda sin agujero al espectador, y al girarla ¡¡aparece la foto de una vaca!!

Muy fácil de realizar. Se entrega todo lo necesario.

*MANIPULACION MULTIPLICACION CUCHARAS Y TENEDORES 23 euros:*
Con este material puede hacer una multiplicacion de cucharas o tenedores muy mágica, visual y fácil.

Se incluye todo el material necesario para realizar el efecto con cucharas o tenedores + un DVD explicativo en ingles pero fácil de entender.
Multiplying spoon and Fork trick - YouTube


*RETURN OF THE BAG + 2DVD: 30 euros*
*Gimmick para realizar increibles retinas con monedas, o con monedas y cartas.*
*Efecto:* *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUmBMPpLj5Q*


*THE FUJI GIMMICK + DVD: 23*
Sorprende a tus espectadores haciendo aparecer billetes o pañuelos en el aire.
Porque Fuj gimmick es diferente de la Bola para pañuelos?
1. Puedes usar el gimmick sin tener que empalmarlo en tu mano
2. Este gimmick no está realizado en metal, está fabricado en materiales blandos para que puedas apretarlo si lo necesitas.
3. No tiene hilos como las antiguas Bolas par apañuelos.
Aunque desde luego si lo prefieres también puedes usar el Fuji gimmick como una Bola para pañuelos.
*Viene con 2 tamaños de gimmick con lo que no necesitarás elegir nada.*

*Rutina pañuelo Cambio de Color y Mas 50.00€*

Una de las rutinas de cambio de color de pañuelo mas famosas del mundo.
Muestras un pañuelo Rojo el cual al pasar por tu puño cambia de color a Blanco pero dices que vas a explicar este juego para que luego los espectadores puedan hacerlo a su famila, amigos etc... se necesitan 2 pañuelos uno blanco y otro rojo,.... 
Haces toda la explicación pero a mitad del proceso te detienes y muestras que realmente se está cambiando de color ya que abres tu mano y muestras un solo pañuelo el cual está la mitad pintado de rojo y la otra mitad de blanco.....
Esto no puede ser, vamos a solucionarlo con magia, así que coges ese pañuelo medio pintado, lo pasas por tu puño cambia completamente a rojo, tus espectadores sabrán desde el primer momento que todo el rato han estado siendo engañados.
Una rutina preciosa, con puntos mágicos muy altos y sorprendentes.
Esta rutina ha sido incorporado en su repertorio por magos profesionales como Billy Mc Comb, Mark Wilson, Carl Ballentine y muchos otros.
*El Pack contiene:*





Instrucciones de la rutina profesional de Billy Mc Comb.Gimmicks y Pañuelos.SIN USAR.
Gastos de envio no incluidos. Salutres.

----------


## rave

avisa al moderador que post debe cerrar para mantener el orden.

Suerte con la venta.

----------


## Moñiño

Cigarro a traves de la nariz reservado. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Libreta forzaje reservada. Salutres

----------


## Moñiño

Lista actualizada.

----------


## Moñiño

Lista editada por venta de articulos.

----------


## Moñiño

Lista editada, algunso precios mas reducidos. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Lista editada por articulos añadido. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Lista actualizada por reserva de articulos.

----------


## Moñiño

Lista editada por venta de articulos.

----------


## Moñiño

Vamos, vamos, que me lo quitan de las manos. Salutres.

----------


## Moñiño

Refloto que no s ehunda.

----------


## Moñiño

Como tengo problemas con la pagina, cualquier consulta a: magojovis @ gmail.com Salu3

----------


## Moñiño

Refloto con nuevos precios.

----------


## Moñiño

Añado un juego nuevo.

----------


## Moñiño

Refloto el tema. salu3

----------


## Moñiño

Lista actualizada. Articulos añadidos. salu3

----------


## Moñiño

He añadido un juego cartomagico de Tamaiz. Salu3.

----------


## Moñiño

añadido juego de mentalismo Kobra Kiss. Salu3

----------


## Moñiño

Lista actualizada. añadido libro sobre pickpocket. Salu3

----------


## Moñiño

Libro pickpocket y maldicion gitana reservados. Salutres

----------


## Moñiño

Lista editada por venta articulos

----------


## Moñiño

lista actualizada con articulos vendidos eliminados y otros añadidos. salu3

----------


## Moñiño

añadido juego de close up y lista actualizada. salutres

----------


## Moñiño

Clasificador de cartas reservado. Salutres.

----------


## pacheco

Pero lo del tapon que gimmick es? Estoy iteresado..

----------


## Moñiño

Cuando llegue a casa te envio un privado con el enlace de la tienda donde tienes un video con algunos de los efectos que se pueden hacer. Yo, por falta de tiempo, aprendi solo el primer juego, el basicote, que he estado haciendo los ultimos dos años. 
Escibirme mejor a magojovis@gmail.com, que recibi antes las notificaciones. Dependo del wifi y me va bastante regular. Salu3

----------


## Moñiño

lista editada por venta de articulos

----------

